# Apartment living



## NicksWifey (Jun 1, 2008)

Ahhh the joys of living in a bottom apartment. I heard the man above me taking a pee earlier, WOOOT WOOOOOOOOT!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyone else have any fun apartment tales?
(Can you tell I'm bored?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 1, 2008)

Ugh, it seems like every Saturday morning the people above me like to "jump on their bed"


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelovesyou* 

 
_Ugh, it seems like every Saturday morning the people above me like to "jump on their bed"_

 
I know how you feel!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 1, 2008)

When I was in college (Boiler Up!), on the first day of school, there were human poops in front of the elevator. I spose someone was sooo excited about the first day of class, they just shit themselves!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 1, 2008)

^^LOL I think I just _pissed_ myself reading your entry.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank god I'm on the top floor!! The only bad thing is Friday, my building management decided to turn off ALL power to the building. When I say all, I mean all. No elevators or anything. So I had to walk down flights of stairs from the 12th floor. GRRRR!!

Oh and my neighbor hates my dog, but oh well. Lol.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 1, 2008)

Also, in my all girl dorm when I was a freshman, my floor got fined for poops being smeared on the bathroom wall. We all got fined $2.50 a person LOL. I stole the sign with the write up. And yes...I scrap booked it.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_When I was in college (Boiler Up!), on the first day of school, there were human poops in front of the elevator. I spose someone was sooo excited about the first day of class, they just shit themselves!_

 
HAHAHA!!!! EWWWWWWWWWWW!! Idk what I would do if that happened to me. I've heard stories about homeless people pooping in the subway, but in an actual building... OMG! YUCK!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 1, 2008)

LOL this thread is cracking me up. 
I should mention that I live in a community with very few people my age, mostly people in their late 20s and up to the elderly stages. It's a really quiet community, so people frown apon me when I go for my "3am drunk walks" through the complex with my crunk cup. There's a few cops over here, so I'm surprised I haven't been arrested for drunk in public yet.

There's a large pond and fountain out front that houses quite a few ducks. Every other day it seems, we are chasing the male ducks who seriously always gang-bang the female duck.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 1, 2008)

My fiance's friend plugged up a toilet when they were in college because they put a GIANT pickle in the toilet. Mature maybe not so, but funny as hell. I feel so bad for the maintenance workers on college campuses.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 1, 2008)

I lived downstairs in my old apartment. There was a guy that lived above and behind me & fell on his toilet (I have no idea!?!), needless to say water came down into my closet & when I came home from San Jose mold started to grow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Thank god I just moved in and my clothes weren't hung yet. 

So, that's my bad apartment story.


----------



## nunu (Jun 1, 2008)

this thread is hilarious!!

My experience..hmm..you can hear the neughbours boom booming..

Not a nice thing to hear every morning and every night...


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jun 1, 2008)

A friend of mine told me an...'interesting' story that he had about apartment living. One time, early in the morning (like 4-5am) he hears a woman screaming. He looks outside and doesn't see anything in front of his building. So he goes downstairs to the 'lobby' (small area the size of a closet where the buzzers are for the apartments) and there's a woman screaming at the top of her lungs. Not only is she completely NAKED she is covered in (supposedly her own) POOP! My friend slams the door and goes to call the police. When the officers arrives, my friends goes downstairs to see what's going on. The police open the door the same time my friend does and say to my friend "well aren't you going to clean this up?" He said Nope! And shut the door! For the next few years while he lived there, there were brown stains on the walls of that room and no one but him knew why haha.


----------



## carrieann07 (Jun 1, 2008)

My fiance and I moved into an off campus apt. advertised as newly "renovated" We should have known it was too good to be true. The place was gorgeous. The only issue we had was that it seemed like the walls were paper thin, it turns out that was quite literal. Our neighbors bedroom wall shared our bedroom wall. They were extremely "noisy". Well we moved our bed to the opposite wall just so we wouldn't feel the wall shake when we were trying to sleep or w/e. One night when we were in the living room watching tv we heard a huge cracking and crashing sound. We ran into the bedroom to find out neighbors laying on our bedroom floor covered in drywall dust. Apparently she liked it against the wall(lets just say it was very obvious they were in the middle of the "deed"). Whoever "renovated" the place had no idea what they were doing. Needless to say we don't live in that complex anymore. But it still makes us laugh to think about it.


----------



## nunu (Jun 1, 2008)

^ Lmao!!!!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 1, 2008)

My freshman year somebody threw up fruitpunch  or something right in front of my dorm room door so you had about 2 inch's of clean to stand in to unlcok the door , if you went farther than my room you had to jump over it to get passed... This happend early on a friday night and didn't get cleaned up until midmorning monday ...


----------



## mrheine (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carrieann07* 

 
_One night when we were in the living room watching tv we heard a huge cracking and crashing sound. We ran into the bedroom to find out neighbors laying on our bedroom floor covered in drywall dust. Apparently she liked it against the wall(lets just say it was very obvious they were in the middle of the "deed"). Whoever "renovated" the place had no idea what they were doing. Needless to say we don't live in that complex anymore. But it still makes us laugh to think about it._

 
POST OVER - YOU WIN!!! lol that is unreal


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 1, 2008)

And I thought the guy with the loud tv next door to me was bad this thread has made me change my mind! LOL!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 1, 2008)

My dorm room was brand new and the fire alarms were supper sensitive. I was taking a show at 2 in the morning, and i love supper hot water... well in the middle of my shower the fire alarm went of i had soap in my hair and had to run out of the building in my towel .... then when everyone was out ( and supper pissed) there was no fire.... they let us go back in the building , and my room was crowded with firemen. So all these girls were giving me the evil eye. here i am standing in my towel looking at these firemen ... they told me the steam from my shower set off the alarm. They sent out an e-mail and turned the water heat down ... So after that all the showers were cold


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrheine* 

 
_POST OVER - YOU WIN!!! lol that is unreal_

 
I agree


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carrieann07* 

 
_My fiance and I moved into an off campus apt. advertied as newly "renovated" We should have known it was too good to be true. The place was gorgeous. The only issue we had was that it seemed like the walls were paper thin, it turns out that was quite literal. Our neighbors bedroom wall shared our bedroom wall. They were extremely "noisy". Well we moved our bed to the opposite wall just so we wouldn't feel the wall shake when we were trying to sleep or w/e. One night when we were in the living room watching tv we heard a huge cracking and crashing sound. We ran into the bedroom to find out neighbors laying on our bedroom floor covered in drywall dust. Apparently she liked it against the wall(lets just say it was very obvious they were in the middle of the "deed"). Whoever "renovated" the place had no idea what they were doing. Needless to say we don't live in that complex anymore. But it still makes us laugh to think about it._

 

*AWKWARD!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh snap...you guys are too funny.

When I lived in an apartment me and my mom would constantly hear the people below us arguing and screaming, and the lady was always screaming how "she couldn't live like this anmore, she's had it" then the guy is yelling back "i've had it too, you think I wanna live like this..."

Interesting stuff when you're bored on a saturday morning at 8am. But its not a funny story...sad actually. I hope they worked things out...

I am not looking forward to living in an apartment. I don't want to awaken the neighbors or end up in their apartment lmao. Geez


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 1, 2008)

This is an awesome thread!! 

When I lived in an apartment I was on the top floor. (I think I was the noisy upstairs neighbor that everyone hates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

My best friend's first night in her old complex there was a shooting. The guy missed and shot his G/F in the hand, but still I would have moved out the next day. Bad way to start out in your first apartment.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 1, 2008)

I had a bad roomate in an aprt dorm once. We had a 2 room apt...it was a huge living room and a hug bed room where the three of us slept. Well, her hick ass bopyfriend would be there 24-7. They didnt drink or anything and would go to sleep at like 10 pm on Fri and Sat nights. I would stumble in crunk all the time, couldn't turn on the light becauser they were shackin in the living room, and basically almost break my ass from wearing tall shoes, being drunk, and in the dark. Anywho, my other roomie would watch tv late and apparently this would bug the other roomie too. Well we went ot confront the other roomie about her bf being there too much and she said it would stop (he was there weds-sun!) and it didn't stop. So we had to confront her again with the RA. Well she told us God told her to move out. Fortunately, jokes on her because sinceit was a dorm apt, she was all paid up for the year and we didnt have to get another roomie. It was awesome.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 1, 2008)

Uh in my dorm my roommate who thought i was sleeping started having sex 4 feet away from me, and man does she queef a lot!! ughh...


----------



## Hilly (Jun 1, 2008)

LOL!!! Was her name Shaqueefa Lotta?


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 1, 2008)

This thread is hilarious... 

I only lived in a dorm for a few months, but while I was there I had one roommate who tried to kill herself and one who stole. (which is why I moved out. I didn't trust her around my mac.) 

I also used to live with a friend, he started dating one of my friends, which was totally weird for me. I didn't like hearing them have sex one room over. eww.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_When I was in college (Boiler Up!), on the first day of school, there were human poops in front of the elevator. I spose someone was sooo excited about the first day of class, they just shit themselves!_

 
Seriously...you kill me with every post!  You are just too funny with so many funny experiences!!!!!


----------



## *KT* (Jun 1, 2008)

One of my ex's lived in a third floor apartment and had a great breeze, so we usually didn't bother with air conditioning and left the bedroom and balcony windows open at night.  So we're laying in bed, almost asleep when I hear "who! who! who!"  Apparently, some girl who lived below him also had her windows open and made this noise during sex.  Seriously sounded like a demented owl.  Who! Who! Whooooooo!  I had the giggles so bad, it's amazing I ever fell asleep that night.  

Whenever I saw a woman entering or leaving the building I wondered, "Is that the owl lady?"


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Uh in my dorm my roommate who thought i was sleeping started having sex 4 feet away from me, and man does she queef a lot!! ughh..._


----------



## ZoeKat (Jun 2, 2008)

Ugh the peeing experience has happened to me on a daily basis for years. When I lived in an apartment, I was on the top floor but could hear the guy downstairs peeing. Now I'm in a condo on the second floor, a really nice building, and I still hear peeing - this time the guy upstairs. He also slams his door and stomps around so loudly that it rattles the dishes and pots in my cabinets. And he starts his laundry at 11pm and goes all night. He seriously does this every night (no clue what he's washing for so long every night) because I can hear him dump things down on the floor in front of the washer and I hear the water. That's as bad as it gets here in the condo, though. Haven't had any gross things happen since college and I think I might have blocked them all out. I can't wait to sell this condo and buy a house!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Ahhh the joys of living in a bottom apartment. I heard the man above me taking a pee earlier, WOOOT WOOOOOOOOT!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
MAYBE SHE'S THE OWL LADY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





OKAY THAT WAS GAY BUT I READ THE OWL LADY POST AND CLICKED BACK AND I SAW THIS POST AND COULDN'T HELP IT


----------



## MACForME (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Ahhh the joys of living in a bottom apartment. I heard the man above me taking a pee earlier, WOOOT WOOOOOOOOT!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone else have any fun apartment tales?
(Can you tell I'm bored?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

I do! I do! I have the Mad-Sprayer above me!

This guy is a 60 year old man, who lives alone.. Anytime we cook something thats he can smell, whether its onions or corned beef, we hear him STOMP! STOMP! STOMP across the floor towards his door, then the spraying of disgustingly sweet air freshener into the hallway! Like thats gonna help! He sprays for a good 30 seconds, then goes back into his apartment, slamming the door. Its annoying. 

One day, he sprayed so much, we couldn't breathe.Literally in the hallway every 5 to 10 minutes.. My hubby had to go up and talk to him, the stairs were slippery and sticky with remnants of the overspray.. The guy claimed that the "onions" were "burning his eyes and he couldn't see to play his ONLINE POKER!"..

OMG.. we weren't even cooking when this incident happened !!

The neighbor says that he had his windows open, so whomever was cooking, it must have wafted into his apartment, i'm not sure what spraying the hallway will do.. 

Then we have the selfish parkers- Everyone pretty much parks in the same space, these people bought a new car, so now they have two. Instead of parking closer to their own door, they park in our spots. even though, closer spots are available! I don't get that!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 2, 2008)

My next door neighbor smokes (LIKE a fucking TRAIN) . And the scent makes me feel ill! It doesn't smell like regular cigarette smoke and its definitely not cigar smoke. it smells very old and stale and disgusting. YUCK. 

we have a H.O.A .. that I pay up the ass for monthly and they don't do SHIT! The pool is ALWAYS dirty and once there was a dead Rat in it!! GROSS! 

There is always little kids running around or skateboarding throwing juice or something everywhere.. 

When we my b.f and I lived in Washington, Every morning at 6 AM The upstairs neighbors kids , I swore ran a mile upstairs or something because it was a constant STOMP STOMP STOMP For about an hour and a half.

 It was a Converted Basement apartment that was HUGE, but there was a door leading to the upstairs house, which we never opened, we had our own entry way.. but One day I saw on the computer and I here this "tap tap tap" I look around like wtf was that.. again "tap tap tap" then I see the door open a crack and a little eyeball looking through, and A little boy said " Can I come see your Guinea Pigs?" (we had 2 piggies)  . Of course I said Yes. and his mom came storming down the stairs "GET OUT OF THERE!" and she apologized. He obviously had been down there while I was gone , to know that I had guinea Pigs. lol


----------



## duckduck (Jun 2, 2008)

LOL, what a great thread! I have some great stories from life in the dorms, but reading this thread I thought of the apartment in Pomona my boyfriend had for a year. It was a little bitty efficiency about 2 miles away from my school where he lived when I was finishing up my last year of school. The people on the right were married (about 40ish) and either always yelling and arguing with each other about stupid stuff, or drunk/high and laughing outside. It was seriously hard sometimes not to march over there and go all Dr. Phil on their asses.

The guy on the left side was a retired, honest-to-god pimp. He was about 70 and had never had never paid taxes or had a job in his entire life. He told stories to my boyfriend about being a black man pimping out white women back in the 60's and about how much more dangerous it was than pimping women of his own race. He talked about how many women he had at his peak and all of the different places they were located. He talked some on how much his cut was and how he worked his way up into more respectable pimping ventures. The whole thing was just fascinating (I enjoy studying economics and more specifically black markets) although I had to hear it all 2nd hand. The other thing I would hear 2nd hand from him was the fact he was a 70 year old man with a prostate problem and severe constipation - although that was because we shared a wall with his bathroom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Finally, there was the squirrel lady. She would walk around the complex constantly pulling on a leash in the trees. This was because she had somehow gotten a pet squirrel into a harness, and walking it was actually a series of attempts not to let it escape into the trees permanently. That was just a downright confusing sight.


----------



## User93 (Jun 2, 2008)

My neighbours love fixing something about the house/drilling at 10-11 pm ot abou 8 am in the morning.. Thats ok.. But also, for some wierd reasons there are lots of dogs in my block.. I would say 1/3 has a dog there.. And i dont wanna offend anyone and i do love animals, but some of that dogs.. damn. Lets say there is this one which looks more like a cross between a horse and an alligator rather than a dog.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus, its horse-size.. Ok, pony-size, and not friendly at all. I live on the 2nd floor so i dont use the elevator, but everytime i walk downstairs and hear an elvator arriving i hold my breath and stand until that ppl pass by cause sometimes it turns to be that dog...

 Once the elevator door opened and there was she! So ok i stand on the stairs waiting for them to pass by.. But that lady which was holding the dog noticed me and offered to pass first.. I didnt wanna pass in front of that elevator (the woman is too thin and tiny, the dog is too big and not friendly plus barking etc).. So i tell her "no thanks, you go first".. She offers me to pass again. The dog keeps barking. Ok, they were in an elevator all that time so finally the elevator doors started to close.. And uhh as the dog was rushing to go, her head got stuck between the doors...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, her neck, so her head stayed outside... barking. The friendly doggy wasnt hurted but started to bark even more.. So i took the advantage of time and hushed to the exit of the block.. That ldy wasnt mad cause it was an accident but damn that creature scares me


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 2, 2008)

The lady that lives above me sings Karaoke every day starting at about 7 am, and I'm pretty sure its in Indian.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_I do! I do! I have the Mad-Sprayer above me!

This guy is a 60 year old man, who lives alone.. Anytime we cook something thats he can smell, whether its onions or corned beef, we hear him STOMP! STOMP! STOMP across the floor towards his door, then the spraying of disgustingly sweet air freshener into the hallway! Like thats gonna help! He sprays for a good 30 seconds, then goes back into his apartment, slamming the door. Its annoying. 

One day, he sprayed so much, we couldn't breathe.Literally in the hallway every 5 to 10 minutes.. My hubby had to go up and talk to him, the stairs were slippery and sticky with remnants of the overspray.. The guy claimed that the "onions" were "burning his eyes and he couldn't see to play his ONLINE POKER!"..

OMG.. we weren't even cooking when this incident happened !!

The neighbor says that he had his windows open, so whomever was cooking, it must have wafted into his apartment, i'm not sure what spraying the hallway will do.. 

Then we have the selfish parkers- Everyone pretty much parks in the same space, these people bought a new car, so now they have two. Instead of parking closer to their own door, they park in our spots. even though, closer spots are available! I don't get that!_

 

The parking spot thing would make me so mad! I would call the tow company and have them towed. You can do that right? It's your spot.


----------



## MACForME (Jun 2, 2008)

Technically- its unassigned parking, but these people are the ONLY ones who inconvenience EVERYONE. Our Courtyard is rectangle shaped, with one way in and out.. we have spots where you pull head-in. Everyone usually parks in the very same spot. Now, here is the kicker, they are the FIRST apartment on the end of the building. Instead of taking those OPEN two side spots, they take spots that are 6 spots AWAY from their door and shove everyone either over or down from their own doors. Its like a race to get home each night. And now they have TWO cars, so they are shoving everyone down one extra. So the people at the FAR end, usually have to park closer to my end. Its maddening to be so inconsiderate.. 
I decided to get a little b*tchy and left them a *cough* note on their door asking them to please be a little more considerate..
it didn't work. They are on the 2nd floor, the guy downstairs from them, he at least parks closest to his own door. I don't know WHY these people like to displace everyone, but if they looked around, everyone parks in the same spaces.. 
they just refuse too.


----------



## frocher (Jun 2, 2008)

............


----------



## persephonewillo (Jun 2, 2008)

years ago we lived in an apartment complex, one floor down from the top.  our upstairs neighbours had a dog, but were too lazy to walk it.  so they let it out onto the balcony to pee.  

the balconies were slightly slanted so that water would run off of them.  so dog pee would splash all the way down 12 floors and over 12 other balconies.

and the worst part was that we had the sun shining on our side of the building all evening.  in the summer the stench was sickening.

we all tried so hard to get them to stop.  started nicely, then things got nastier and finally people were writing up reports on them for the landlords to get them evicted.  but it was subsidized housing and there were so many loopholes they got through to stay.

we didn't, however.  LOL.


----------



## ArelysAdriana (Jun 2, 2008)

Just a few weeks ago I was brushing my teeth and I heard the guy next door grunting and moaning very loudly. He must have been taking a pretty big poop cause a few minutes later I heard some toilet water splash and sighs of relief 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





During college I lived with my best friend (a boy) in two different apartments. In our first apartment my best friend could hear our neighbor having really loud, wild sex at all hours of the day since his bedroom wall was shared with her bedroom. He would run into his bathroom (that also shared the same wall) when he would hear her going at it and start groaning and repeatedly flushing the toilet and sometimes even yelling at me that "I had to come see the toilet monster" he had just created


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZoeKat* 

 
_Ugh the peeing experience has happened to me on a daily basis for years. When I lived in an apartment, I was on the top floor but could hear the guy downstairs peeing. Now I'm in a condo on the second floor, a really nice building, and I still hear peeing - this time the guy upstairs. He also slams his door and stomps around so loudly that it rattles the dishes and pots in my cabinets. And he starts his laundry at 11pm and goes all night. He seriously does this every night (no clue what he's washing for so long every night) because I can hear him dump things down on the floor in front of the washer and I hear the water. That's as bad as it gets here in the condo, though. Haven't had any gross things happen since college and I think I might have blocked them all out. I can't wait to sell this condo and buy a house!_

 
LMAO!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your man upstairs sounds just like my man upstairs! He doesn't get home until late, is constantly stomping and doing his dishes and laundry wee into the morning hours.
Plus, I heard him taking a piss again this morning. I yelled "HEY!", but I don't th ink he heard me.


----------



## PinkLipgloss (Jun 4, 2008)

I currently live in an apartment, middle floor. I hear every time the people upstairs go to the toilet, run their pipes, decide to hammer things at 8am on a Sunday morning (my only sleep in day) etc etc. Having moved to the city from a country house is a HUGE adjustment. I'm looking to buy an apartment but am looking at "TOP FLOOR ONLY" as I tell the real estates each time I call one. Hopefully I can't hear the people below me / on either side of me though!!


----------



## Divinity (Jun 4, 2008)

OK I was one of those annoying freshman college girls that would fight with my boyfriend on the phone in the hallway...in the middle of the night because my roommate was sleeping.  I would constantly have to say his name to get a word in edgewise during our spats, so needless to say at least three rooms of girls knew his name.  D'oh!  
If that weren't enough, my roomie and I didn't care for the girls below us because on any given night some guy would be outside screaming for them to let him in until they woke up and did so - which never happened.  We started throwing trash at him after the first few times AND we poured soup, soda, you name out our window onto theirs (our windows open out).


----------



## SuSana (Jun 4, 2008)

You guys should read the Neighbors from Hell stories on AOL.com.

Makes me glad that the only problem I have at my house is the neighbors cat eating my dogs food!  Some of those stories...I don't know what I would do.


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 5, 2008)

You guys have me cracking up! 

In college we had the communal bathroom and the shower stalls had little undressing areas connected to it that was behind a curtain. Well someone left a dirty pad in the dressing area. And it did not get cleaned up for days! It wasn't even wrapped in toilet paper or anything!

And also in college my roommate had sex with some guy while I was in the room, they thought I was sleeping. They even had the some of the lights on, it scarred me for life!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 5, 2008)

My husband and I used to live in a two story apartment building and we were on the top floor. We HATED our downstairs neighbors. They were ugly, fat, rude college girls. We got into it with them several times and it even came to calling the cops and contacting the front office. It was just me, my husband, and our newborn daughter; and my husband was always working! 

Anyways, the apartments were very cheaply made and the toilet clogged, flooded our whole bathroom twice...ugh...but the good thing is that it leaked into their apartment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, when I was going up the stairs once I noticed a paper on the ground. I thought that maybe it could have fallen from our door [they put the apartment newsletters and stuff on your door] so I picked it up and read it just in case. Well it turns out that it was actually THEIRS...and it was an eviction warning for not paying rent. BAAAAAAAAAHAHAHA. Losers. I thought about throwing it away, so they wouldn't know about it and would get evicted, but I thought that was taking it too far. I may not have liked them but I don't wish bad on people. I just threw it in their yard.


----------



## KAIA (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, this is not a funny story.
 We notice white worms on my apartment floor,eww it was gross, as the days passed there were more and more worms, so one day, when i got home from school i saw a couple of policemen on my floor , (each floor had 2 apartments) things is...My neighboor was found dead ! .The door was open and he was laying (sp?) on the floor, , but IT IS VERY SHOCKING to see a dead body, not just that, he was 7 days dead already, that´s WHY there worms everywhere.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 6, 2008)

These stories crack me up!  I love it!  When I was a freshman in college I decided to let the school pick my roomie, the only thing I asked was that she was clean.  Not only was my roomie not clean, she was a pig, and I'm nearly OCD, not a good combo.  She didn't change her sheets for like 6 months.  She left spoiled food in her fridge!  Her boyfriend would always always be in the room when I came back from showering after track practice, and I had to ask the idiot to leave every time so I could get dressed.  Oh, and she would scratch her head and eat the dandruff from under her fingernails...no lie!  That year was torture, and I couldn't ever have anybody in my room cuz she was sooooo gross!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_Well, this is not a funny story.
 We notice white worms on my apartment floor,eww it was gross, as the days passed there were more and more worms, so one day, when i got home from school i saw a couple of policemen on my floor , (each floor had 2 apartments) things is...My neighboor was found dead ! .The door was open and he was laying (sp?) on the floor, , but IT IS VERY SHOCKING to see a dead body, not just that, he was 7 days dead already, that´s WHY there worms everywhere._

 
We were so afraid that the lady next door had died. We never heard anything out of her appartment, and she had left her porch light on until in burned out. And her car was in the same spot for 3 weeks. Finally people came and started moving stuff out. We found out she was having trouble living by herself and was moved to a nursing home....


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_My neighbours love fixing something about the house/drilling at 10-11 pm ot abou 8 am in the morning.. Thats ok.. But also, for some wierd reasons there are lots of dogs in my block.. I would say 1/3 has a dog there.. And i dont wanna offend anyone and i do love animals, but some of that dogs.. damn. Lets say there is this one which looks more like a cross between a horse and an alligator rather than a dog.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus, its horse-size.. Ok, pony-size, and not friendly at all. I live on the 2nd floor so i dont use the elevator, but everytime i walk downstairs and hear an elvator arriving i hold my breath and stand until that ppl pass by cause sometimes it turns to be that dog...

 Once the elevator door opened and there was she! So ok i stand on the stairs waiting for them to pass by.. But that lady which was holding the dog noticed me and offered to pass first.. I didnt wanna pass in front of that elevator (the woman is too thin and tiny, the dog is too big and not friendly plus barking etc).. So i tell her "no thanks, you go first".. She offers me to pass again. The dog keeps barking. Ok, they were in an elevator all that time so finally the elevator doors started to close.. And uhh as the dog was rushing to go, her head got stuck between the doors...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, her neck, so her head stayed outside... barking. The friendly doggy wasnt hurted but started to bark even more.. So i took the advantage of time and hushed to the exit of the block.. That ldy wasnt mad cause it was an accident but damn that creature scares me_

 
I feel guilty but the visual is hysterical
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 poor dog/horse/crocodile/pony.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_Well, this is not a funny story.
We notice white worms on my apartment floor,eww it was gross, as the days passed there were more and more worms, so one day, when i got home from school i saw a couple of policemen on my floor , (each floor had 2 apartments) things is...My neighboor was found dead ! .The door was open and he was laying (sp?) on the floor, , but IT IS VERY SHOCKING to see a dead body, not just that, he was 7 days dead already, that´s WHY there worms everywhere._

 
wow..i think i just barfed on myself


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok seriously, just had to post this, this freaking man above me will not STFU, he has really been chapping my ass up there for last hour, he is stomping around loudly and slamming doors, I'm about to start blaring my music and TV loudly, maybe that will quiet him down.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Ok seriously, just had to post this, this freaking man above me will not STFU, he has really been chapping my ass up there for last hour, he is stomping around loudly and slamming doors, I'm about to start blaring my music and TV loudly, maybe that will quiet him down._

 
I can relate!  The neighbors that used to live upstairs from us would have loud uncontrollable sex nearly every night.   It would wake up my little kids and they would ask what the noise was.   At the time i was pregnant, uncomfortable and feeling fat and unnatractive, it drove me nuts. Especially because the girl was a really bitchy little snob with a perfect body.  They even would watch porn with their patio door open so anyone that walked by could here, it was gross!  My husband complained multiple times, to no avail. finally he bought a stereo system with huge subwoofers.  We would point them at the ceiling and either play country music or heavy metal.  They did shut up after that.


----------



## woopsydaissy (Jun 6, 2008)

Ugh, I live on the 2nd floor, so I get to hear the obnixiously loud music from below, and the constant running above. And my neighbors think it's cool to hangout on the stairs right outside my door ALL THE DAMN TIME. And they call the police on eachother for fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In the summer, the fire alarms go off at least once every week at 3 am because some asshole thinks it's funny. 
Funny story though, I was walking to my floor at about midnight, and while on the stairs this guy comes out of his apartment below me, half naked and stoned/drunk off his butt. He looks at me and says "Well... ain't that a spiritual awakening?" I was like, "um... yeah."


----------



## Divinity (Jun 7, 2008)

Hmph.  And my husband wonders why I have to have the top floor apartment.


----------

